# what kind of chicken?



## devine* (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been trying to provide quite a range of food. Today I was in the grocery store in the meat department picking up bits of things here and there, then I stopped a the chicken section.

I see chicken is on the list of foods to occasionaly feed a tegu, but what kind would be best? There's so many varietys! Chicken wings, thighs, breasts, drumsticks...etc. I didn't see any minced chicken, so thought I would ask about it here before I think about letting my guys try it!

Thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

I've fed chicken hearts & livers. More vitamins. And it's real cheap!!! But stinky.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

I feed boneless myself. The chicken bones tend to be too big IMO. I feed bones only when feeding whole prey. Any raw chicken meat will be fine. Just cut it into portion size. The gizzards like Dave said are loaded with good stuff so feed that as well.

While your their you can also grab eggs, beef liver, lean ground turkey/beef, and fresh fish fillets.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I feed boneless myself. The chicken bones tend to be too big IMO. I feed bones only when feeding whole prey. Any raw chicken meat will be fine. Just cut it into portion size. The gizzards like Dave said are loaded with good stuff so feed that as well.
> 
> While your their you can also grab eggs, beef liver, lean ground turkey/beef, and fresh fish fillets.


Our Tegu's eat better than us!!!!!


----------



## devine* (Sep 8, 2008)

I know hey! My animals have food charts on the wall, I write down lists of things they can eat and put any comments down beside such as "prawns - bones loves, teju doesn't like" lol

thanks for the chicken tips!


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm... Likes & dislikes, I haven't gone that far, yet. They normally all get the same food. If they're hungry, they'll eat.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, you did see this list right?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1353</a><!-- m -->

We should make an interactive thread where everyone can place a check mark next to each item whether or not their tegu's like them. haha


----------



## olympus (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that is a good idea... Maybe some tegus won't like some things we try to give them but will love the stuff that other people try to give their tegu...


----------

